# استفسارات دورة الاتوكاد



## motaz_95 (18 يوليو 2006)

اخواني الكرام سوف يقوم اخونا مهندس البصرة الاجابة عن كل استفساراتكم هنا 
لرجو الالتزام بالنظام 


اما منج الدورة فهو موجود على الرابط التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24198​ 
والسلام ختام​


----------



## إسلام (18 يوليو 2006)

أستاذنا الكريم...
بفضل الله أنا أجيد الرسم في الـ 2d و بالرغم من هذا سأتابع معك إن شاء الله.
و لكني لا أفقه شئ في الرسم بالأوتوكاد في الـ 3d، و لذلك سأكون أكثر متابعة معك فيها إن شاء الله.
بارك الله فيك..


----------



## BASRAH ENGINEER (19 يوليو 2006)

أهلا وسهلا بك يا إسلام

يمكن ان نقول ان الرسم في ثنائي الابعاد يعتبر المفتاح الرئيسي للدخول في ثلاثي الابعاد ويكمن القول ان الثلاث او الاربع محاضرات الأخيرة يمكن ان تكون كافية لك اذا اتقنت ثنائي الابعاد فعلا.
وعموماً المتابعة لا تخسرك شيئا.. خصوصا وان اسلوب الطرح سيكون بصيغة عملية لا نظرية.


----------



## عبدالظاهر (23 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## القبطان (24 يوليو 2006)

ي
يامهندس البصرة اني مبتديء بالرسم على الاوتوكاد حيث اخذت محاضرات كامله عنه وبدات اطبق منذ فتره لكنني اصبحت متشوقا لمتابعة محاضراتك فهو جيد قيم ونحن نشد على يديك وسنستمر جميعا في المتابعة والمناقشه حتى نرتقي القمه يابطل ​


----------



## مطور مصرى (29 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا والى استكمال الموضوع


----------



## علي الحلو (30 يوليو 2006)

*اوتوكاد (3d)*

 السلام عليكم اريد شرحا وافيا عن تعلم اوتوكاد (3d) او اي موقع يتوفر فيه المطلوب مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## BASRAH ENGINEER (30 يوليو 2006)

اهلا وسهلا بك حبيبي القبطان
نحن انشاء الله كلنا طلاب علم واحدنا يكمل الآخر للارتقاء .. اشكر لك ردك المشجع.. وإنشاء الله ترقبوا مفاجئة ادراج الدروس الصوتية.


----------



## agaaaas (1 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك 
_وبالله ان كان عندكم المزيد زيدو_


----------



## محمد السيوطى (2 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب...
طبت وطاب ممشاك وتبؤت من الجنة منزلا.
اللهم حرر ارض العراق....


----------



## الخاقاني (3 أغسطس 2006)

*استفسار عاجل*

ابتداءا اتمنى لك كل التوفيق للجهود المبذولة 
أما استفساري فهو عند طباعة نموذج ثلاثي الأبعاد لايظهر على الورقة معتم بل يظهر خطوط لذا أأمل المساعدة في بيان ذلك وفي أقرب وقت ممكن مع التقدير .


----------



## شعلاوي (3 أغسطس 2006)

الله يسلمك ياخوي
والله يوفقك والجميع


----------



## الخاقاني (4 أغسطس 2006)

أخي مهندس البصرة :
عند طباعة نموذج ثلاثي الأبعاد بعد جعله معتم اي بعد تفعيل أمر(shade) يظهر النموذج على شكل خطوط ولايظهر معتم أرجو بيان كيفية اظهاره معتما.
مع التقدير


----------



## عادل جبار (5 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## الخاقاني (6 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ المهندس البصري:
السلام عليكم 
لم تجبني على سؤالي والذي أنتظره بفارغ الصبر للحاجة الماسة له وهو كيف يظهر أي نموذج ثلاثي الأبعاد معتما عند طبعه ؟ اذ بينت لك بأنه عند الطباعة يظهر خطوط.
مع الامتنان


----------



## e7em|e7em (21 أغسطس 2006)

يا استاذ انهينا الواجبات وننتظر التصليح والدروس القادمة


----------



## ابا بكر (24 أغسطس 2006)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود الحلو بارك الله فيك ننتظر المزيد


----------



## ابا بكر (24 أغسطس 2006)

انا اسف يااخ Basrah Engineer انا من اعجابي بالموضوع لم انتبه لتنويهك بعدم الرد بالشكر الا عبر الرابط الذي ذكرته ارجو السماح لاني والله لم انتبه فعلا وحاولت حذف هذه الرسالة لم افلح لاني جديد على النت اذا انزعجت من الرد ياريت تكولي كيف احذفها


----------



## ريمون عدلي (24 أغسطس 2006)

مستني الدرس القاي بفارغ الصبر عشان سمعتا من زاميلي في الجامعه 
الحجات الي بعملها الاوتوكات وي فايدتو العظيمه في الرسم الهندسي وفي ال 3d


----------



## ريمون عدلي (24 أغسطس 2006)

auto CAD 2000
النسخا من البرنامج دي نلقاها فين علشان ننذلها 
وي نتعلم توالي
شـــــــــــــكرا


----------



## جواد كرم (24 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ مهندس البصره المحترم
بارك الله بك على هذا الجهد الكبير ووفقك الله
هل من الممكن تزويدي ببرنامج Autocad 2004
لغرض تحميله مع الامتنان


----------



## عمر بن رحال (25 أغسطس 2006)

أظن أن هذا الشرح من كتاب أد. علي بو سيد عبد الله - مكتبة الإسكندرية -
ويوجد كتاب آخر لبرفيسير أوربي سأذكره لاحقاً للتأكد من اسمه .
وجزاكم الله خيراً على النقل .


----------



## BASRAH ENGINEER (25 أغسطس 2006)

الخاقاني قال:


> الأخ المهندس البصري:
> السلام عليكم
> لم تجبني على سؤالي والذي أنتظره بفارغ الصبر للحاجة الماسة له وهو كيف يظهر أي نموذج ثلاثي الأبعاد معتما عند طبعه ؟ اذ بينت لك بأنه عند الطباعة يظهر خطوط.
> مع الامتنان


 
ساعلمك طريقة سريعة جدا جدا حتى نصل الى ما ترغب فيه بالتفصيل في طي الدورة.. وارجو ان تعذرني لوجوب المتابعة والاتقان بالتسلسل.
هاك الطريقة
1. غير ارضية لوحة الرسم الى لون غير الاسود حسب الحاجة وليكم الابيض وذلك عن طريق قائمة tools ثم display
2. بعدها غير الوان الرسم الثلاثي الى اللون الرصاصي او اي الوان اخرى غير الاسود
3. خذ صورة للشاشة باستخدام print screen من الزر الموجود في لوحة المفاتيح.. فتحصل على صورة دقيقة وبالالوان التي ترغب بها.


----------



## BASRAH ENGINEER (25 أغسطس 2006)

عمر بن رحال قال:


> أظن أن هذا الشرح من كتاب أد. علي بو سيد عبد الله - مكتبة الإسكندرية -
> ويوجد كتاب آخر لبرفيسير أوربي سأذكره لاحقاً للتأكد من اسمه .
> وجزاكم الله خيراً على النقل .


 
يقول اصحاب المنطق إن الظن لا يفيد القطع وانا اخبرك ان الشرح لي مطلقا وبدون الاعتماد على أي مصدر.. وهذا ليس بنقل


----------



## benyahia_6661 (1 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور.......الرجاء افادتي بدورة في solidworks اني في امس الحاجة اليها


----------



## almohandis1985 (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*استفسار وطلب عاجل*

أنا عندي أوتوكاد ميكانيكي 2006 وأرجو منك أن تزودني بالتعليمي الخاص به للأهية
وشكراً


----------



## صفوان عدنان (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*تحية طيبة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:77: 
الى المهندس البصراوي أنا أخوك من بغداد أرجو أكمال المنهج التدريسي للأوتوكاد 
وبارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات الطيبة آملين منك المزيد لصالح الأسلام والمسلمين


----------



## كريم غانم (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*اوتوكاد*

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلها حسنة في ميزان حسناتك:75:


----------



## صفوان عدنان (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*طلب عاجل*



almohandis1985 قال:


> أنا عندي أوتوكاد ميكانيكي 2006 وأرجو منك أن تزودني بالتعليمي الخاص به للأهية
> وشكراً


:20: 
*الى أخونا العزيز
أرجو تزويدنا بنسخة الأوتوكاد الميكانيكي 2006 المتوفرة عندك وذلك لحاجتي الماسة لها 
وجززززززززززززاك الله خييييييييييييييييرا*


----------



## محمد صديق زايد (24 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا 
يا ريت التركيز شوية على ال3d الله يكرمك


----------



## khalid72 (2 نوفمبر 2006)

je veux conne travalaille avec solid work


----------



## mjolgaf (4 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
مشكورين على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و هذة مشاركة مني بـ مذكرة لشرح برنامج الاوتوكاد 2000 من اعدادي و هي على صيغة الاكوربات
يمكنكم تحميل المذكرة من موقعي الخاص 
http://geocities.com/jolgaf/software.htm
و كذلك ستجدون ملف قمت فيه بشرح طريقة الكتابة المثالية بـ الميكروسوفت وورد لكي تتمكن من ادراج فهرس المحتويات و فهرس الصور و الاشكال بشكل آلي (اوتوماتيكى) و دون عناء للتحميل انقر هنا الملف بصيغة الميكروسوفت وورد


----------



## nadir2bba (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*الئ الاخ khlid72*



khalid72 قال:


> je veux conne travalaille avec solid work



لقد وضعة كتاب أكثر من رائع يحتوي دروس تطبيقات علئsolidworks 
تحت عنوان كتاب رائع فيsolidworks


----------



## فاو الجنوبي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على حبيب رسول الله وعلى اله الطيبن الطاهرين وتحية لك ..الزميل المحترم متنيا لك التوفيق وللزملاء جميعا ..متى ستبدا هذه الدوره ? وتقصد مفردات منهجها ستكون على الرابط وكيف يمكن ان اطلع عليها الرجاء توضيح ذلك ان امكن ...تحياتي الى قسم الميكانيك في جامعة البصرة


----------



## ramadan (8 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا والى استكمال الموضوع


----------



## om yasmeen (11 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي رهيج (15 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
الاخ مهندس البصره اشكرك من كل قلبي لماتقدمه من معلومات قيمه اود ان تزيدنه من معلوماتك 
اخوك علي من البصره


----------



## جدي احمد (28 نوفمبر 2006)

الحمد لله انا اعرف الرسم لكن بالصوليد واركس واعرف بعض مبادئ الاوتوكاد.لكن ساتابع


----------



## كريم غانم (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*اوتوكاد*

اخي مهندس البصرة 
لكم الف شكر وتقدير:14:


----------



## khalid72 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## جدي احمد (30 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ارجوا من اخوهننا المهندسين العربي افادتي بمشاريع صناعية تصلح لاستخدامها كمشاريع لانجازها من قبل المتدربي في مجال الخراطة والتفريز. وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## slah555 (2 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 

انا عاوز اعرف ايه هى قوانين تصنيع التروس الحلزونى والتروس الجنزير والترس المخروطى الحلزونى والترس الدودى 

لو حد عنده الرد يا ريت الرد بسرعه لانى محتاج المعلومات دى فى شغلى عشان انا بشتغل فى مجال تصنيع التروس

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kassamy (3 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zsz75 (3 يناير 2007)

الاخ/ بشير 
بارك الله فيك.. ابتداءا اتمنى لك كل التوفيق للجهود المبذولة 
أما استفساري فهو عن دورة عن كيفية اسستحدام برانامج Fortran powerstation 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبراكاته


----------



## hamdymh198011 (4 يناير 2007)

مشكووور جدااا


----------



## zsz75 (4 يناير 2007)

thank u so much


----------



## AL-IRAQI (8 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذا الشرح الوافي اخوك العراقي


----------



## عراقي الهوا (16 فبراير 2007)

*ممكن مساعدة*

السلام عليكم 
اخي اني الان اتعلم على الاوتوكاد 2004 واريد اعرف كيف ممكن عن طريق الاوتوكاد اصمم منظومة تبريد لمبنى او اصمم منظومة مجاري ماء ممكن مساعدتي


----------



## كلمة حق (1 مارس 2007)

:81: السلام عليكم
انا ابحث عن كتب ومعلومات عن اهتزازات المحرك(الماطور) الذي يقوم بتشغيل الضخه الموجوده في حفره بعمق 500 متر التي تستعمل لضخ الماء من عمق 500 متر او اي معلومات حول الموضوع
هذا النوع من المضخات يشبه مضخات البترول
:4: :4: :4: :81: :81: :55: 

ارجو ارسال اي معلومات علي ال***** right_dream*************


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (26 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الى الاخ مهندس البصره.
عندي استفسار حول تقسيم ورقه الرسم الى ثلاثه مساقط. وهل بالامكان الحصول على الرسم ثلاثي الابعاد.اذا تم رسم مسقطين فقط.


----------



## عمرو عادل عامر (8 أبريل 2007)

شكرا للك جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سََنَاءُ (11 أبريل 2007)

mata tabda2 dawrat 3d
w chokran jazilan lak


----------



## islam88 (24 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا بشمهندس:1:


----------



## محمود حزة (28 أبريل 2007)

أريد أن يزودني أي صديق منكم ببرنامج الاتوكاد حتي اسطبه علي جهازي وجزاكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 أبريل 2007)

امتا سوف يكون الباقي


----------



## محمود حزة (28 أبريل 2007)

islam88 قال:


> شكرا يا بشمهندس:1:


عاوز أي حد يزودني ببرنامج الاتوكاد


----------



## طالب صناعي >19< (1 مايو 2007)

مشكور وما قصرت على الموضوع الهام وجزاك الله خير يا Motaz_95


----------



## اسال لبيب (1 مايو 2007)

مشكورين الاخوين 

اضع هذه المشاركة 


لكي اكون على تواصل مع الاخوة في هذا الموضوع

بارك الله فيهم 

وشكرا لكم


----------



## *احمد* (20 مايو 2007)

*انجدني يا مهندس البصرة*


*اريد بحث عن الأتوكاد 2006 بإحدى هذه المواضيع أو اي موضوع متعلق بها أو مشابهها او غيرها إن وجد مع الصور *​
*Parametric Design --- CAD KERNEL ---CAD CAM--- STL Format---Autodesk Inventor---- Surface Modelig*


----------



## كاظم عسكر (21 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم--شكرا لهذا الموقع الرائع والقائمين عليه----- وانا متطوع لمساعدة الاخ البصري في كل ما يمكننا الله به وفي خدمتكم حول الاوتوكادعلى ال***** الخاص بي والموجود في هذا الموقع المبارك ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## كاظم عسكر (21 مايو 2007)

ياحبيبي خلي الناس تستفاد-----احنا وين ومكتبة الاسكندريه وين الله خليك وبدل ان تلعن الظلام اشعل شمعة ---اشكرك


----------



## كاظم عسكر (21 مايو 2007)

دعنا نستفيد ورحم الله المصدر وجعلها في ميزان حسناته


----------



## ريمون عدلي (21 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا علي ما تقدمون لنا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (21 مايو 2007)

الاستاذ المشرف هذه الدوره غير مكتمله
متي سوف يحين الوقت لاكتمالها


----------



## *احمد* (22 مايو 2007)

*اريد بحث عن الأتوكاد 2006 بإحدى هذه المواضيع أو اي موضوع متعلق بها أو مشابهها او غيرها إن وجد مع الصور *​
*Parametric Design --- CAD KERNEL ---CAD CAM--- STL Format---Autodesk Inventor---- Surface Modelig*


----------



## كاظم عسكر (23 مايو 2007)

الاخ الخاقاني مع التحية:-
حتماهنالك نقص في الاوامر الخاصة باعداد الصفحة للطباعة ولكي تتجاوز المشكلة تستطيع ان تخرج الرسم مطبوعا كما هو في صفحة الاوتوكاد التي عماتها ولكن على شكل صورة jpg والاستفادة منها وبالشكل التالي :-
تكتب في الـ command window الامر التالي-- jpgout وبدون فاصل كما كتبته انا وبعد ذلك تضغط الزر Enter فتظهر لك لوحة اختيار مسار الحفظ الذي تريد وبعد ان تظغط save تكتب في الــ command window كلمة All ثم تظغط الزر Enter وبذلك يكون لك ما اردت حيث تذهب الى المسار الذي حفظت به لتجد الرسم على شكل صورة jpg وأمل ان تكون قد استفدت من المعلومة انت وبقية الزملاء---تحياتي


----------



## كاظم عسكر (23 مايو 2007)

اخوتي الاعزاء ادرج لكم بعض الاوامر المهمة التي تستخم في الاوتوكاد لغرض تنفيذ بعض المتطلبات الضرورية اثناء العمل وهي متوفرة لكم في المرفق ----اتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## كاظم عسكر (24 مايو 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء والزملاء المحترمون:-
بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى وبعد جهد دام قرابة الثمانية عشر شهرا انهيت جمع وتاليف كتاب لشرح برنامج الاوتوكاد باللغة العربية وبالاسم (الاوتوكاد بين البداية والاحتراف) يتناول شرح عمليات الاوتوكاد خطوة بخطوةعلى اللوحات والتصاوير المرفقة مع الشرح بل ان الشرح على اللوحة هو السمة الميزة له ونرفق لكم نموذجا من طريقة تناول الكتاب لهذه المادة وسنجعله بين ايديكم انشاء الله----------وانا في خدمتكم
( يرجى الاطلاع على المرفق)


----------



## طالب صناعي >19< (24 مايو 2007)

يسلموووووووووووووووو الله يجزاك خير


----------



## ALI_3306 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم :أنا أجيد رسم ال2d وال3d ولكن لا أجيده بنسبة 100% وسوف أنتظم مع حضراتكم لتعلم الى 100% والسلام عليكم
أخوكم على مصطفى


----------



## كريم غانم (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*استفسارات اوتوكاد*

ازدنا اخي العزيز كاظم عسكر من معلومات الاوتوكاد(فنحن عطاشا وانتم ورود):12: :12: :12: :12:


----------



## م. أنـــــــــــس (17 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اريد شرحا وافيا عن تعلم اوتوكاد 3d او اي موقع يتوفر فيه المطلوب مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## كريم غانم (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*استفسارات اوتوكاد*

اخي العزيز كاظم عسكر زدنا من معلوماتك


----------



## نور الزمان (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزا الله كاتبها خير الجزاء ووفقه وسدّد خطاه


----------



## ابن الشرقيه (12 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## omdaa52 (4 فبراير 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م.ا.ر (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك يااخي على هذا الجهد


----------



## محمودجمعة الكردي (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم ناصح أمين على هذي المعلومه وبارك الله فيك
والله يجعل جهدك في ميزان حسناتك 
والله يكتبلك الخير حيث كان
والله يرزقك الفردوس


----------



## Engr.layla (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مسالخير اخي..انا بحث كثير ادخل دورة اتعلم بحرفية ومهنيه عالية الاوتوكاد...قرات كم كتاب وطبقته لكن بحكم عملي بالسايت نسيت الاوتوكاد تقريبا............ازاي احصل على دورة اوتوكاد واصبح مجيده له..شكرا لسعد صدركم


----------



## المهندس النورس (29 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووورين


----------

